# Long long time



## Viper_SA (28/5/18)

Shucks, I just logged in on the Sir Vape website and realized I have been out of the game way too long. I even had to think hard on how to post a new thread on the forum 
I am looking at getting back into vaping full time and I could use a bit of help here.
I still have my 3 Reo Grands, 2 Reo minis, 2 Pico mods, 2 Hohm Slice mods, and an array of mech mods. I would like to spoil myself with a new mod/atomizer though. I currently have quite a few Cyclones, OL16's OBS Ace tanks, Serpent Mini 22 and 25mm. So I'm actually good on mods and atomisers, but I'd like to buy something that will help convince me not to smoke.

I recently tasted some juice from a colleague that tasted just like Zoo Cookies and I'd like to get that, but I have no idea who sells it or even what the name is. Could someone help me out please? I'd like to get an order in today, so please flood me with suggestions, especially the people that remember my vaping preferences. Surprisingly almost all of my batteries are still between 3.8 - 4.0V even after a two year absence.

Paging: @Silver @Rob Fisher @GregF

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF (28/5/18)

Welcome back @Viper_SA.
I cannot give any suggestions as the Reo, OL16, RM2 has kept me going all this time.
As for the juice you know me tobacco all the way. A lot of your recipes still in my rotation.
Have a look at the tobacco thread the are quite a few new ones there that should hit your buttons.

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (28/5/18)

Ah, great stuff. 
For juice, certainly get Mr Hardwick's Rodeo, which is a one shot - just add it to VG, PG and Nic. Perfect pipe tobacco - some NET (naturally extracted tobacco in there). Available at Mr Hardwicks and most of the concentrate vendors.
That zoo cookie juice is probably Zoob by Milc.
Device - consider one of the new MTL, high nic devices - like the Aspire Breeze2 or the Joyetech Ego AIO Eco.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/5/18)

Viper_SA said:


> So I'm actually good on mods and atomisers, but I'd like to buy something that will help convince me not to smoke.



Welcome back @Viper_SA! Personally, I would get a Dvarw DL RTA.

If you need a heavy nic hit then the Nic Salt Pod systems maybe what you are after but for me they are just way to powerful a nic hit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/5/18)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I can do with 3mg and DLH with the right mindset. I do have very very well steeped 8mg tobacco juices for the cyclones and OL16's should I require more in MTL.


----------



## Viper_SA (28/5/18)

Pretty damn overwhelming to see all the new stuff. It's almost like the first time I joined


----------



## Viper_SA (28/5/18)

Any thought on the Drop, Recoil Rebel and Nudge RDA's?


----------



## Sir Vape (28/5/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Shucks, I just logged in on the Sir Vape website and realized I have been out of the game way too long. I even had to think hard on how to post a new thread on the forum
> I am looking at getting back into vaping full time and I could use a bit of help here.
> I still have my 3 Reo Grands, 2 Reo minis, 2 Pico mods, 2 Hohm Slice mods, and an array of mech mods. I would like to spoil myself with a new mod/atomizer though. I currently have quite a few Cyclones, OL16's OBS Ace tanks, Serpent Mini 22 and 25mm. So I'm actually good on mods and atomisers, but I'd like to buy something that will help convince me not to smoke.
> 
> ...



Lol yeah times have changed. Welcome back bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (28/5/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Any thought on the Drop, Recoil Rebel and Nudge RDA's?


I do not see a regulated Squonker in your vape arsenal, based on reviews maybe:

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/squonking-bottom-fed/products/new-recurve-rda-by-wotofo

Or

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...oducts/new-dead-rabbit-rda-heathen-hellvape-1

with...

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio.../products/in-stock-rage-squonk-mod-by-ohm-boy

Or

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/squonking-bottom-fed/products/in-stock-pulse-bf-80w-mod

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (28/5/18)

acorn said:


> I do not see a regulated Squonker in your vape arsenal, based on reviews maybe:
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/squonking-bottom-fed/products/new-recurve-rda-by-wotofo
> 
> ...



I have the Wraith mod, but honestly the ghost flavor in squonk bottels get to my, which is why all 5 my reos only run tobacco juices. I'd like a 25mm rta to run on my Hohm Slice. I have a 25mm Serpent Mini on one. Just pulled the trigger on a Geekvape Zeus from @Vape club, hope it's worth it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn (28/5/18)

Viper_SA said:


> I have the Wraith mod, but honestly the ghost flavor in squonk bottels get to my, which is why all 5 my reos only run tobacco juices. I'd like a 25mm rta to run on my Hohm Slice. I have a 25mm Serpent Mini on one. Just pulled the trigger on a Geekvape Zeus from @Vape club, hope it's worth it


Can't go wrong with the Zeus, no leaking, no fuss, good flavour all rounder RTA, running two at the moment, hope its to your liking.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (29/5/18)

Zoob by Milc


Viper_SA said:


> Shucks, I just logged in on the Sir Vape website and realized I have been out of the game way too long. I even had to think hard on how to post a new thread on the forum
> I am looking at getting back into vaping full time and I could use a bit of help here.
> I still have my 3 Reo Grands, 2 Reo minis, 2 Pico mods, 2 Hohm Slice mods, and an array of mech mods. I would like to spoil myself with a new mod/atomizer though. I currently have quite a few Cyclones, OL16's OBS Ace tanks, Serpent Mini 22 and 25mm. So I'm actually good on mods and atomisers, but I'd like to buy something that will help convince me not to smoke.
> 
> ...




The Zoo cookies juice is Zoob by Milc

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/5/18)

@Viper_SA


you might be interested in trying a few coffees
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125


----------



## Silver (29/5/18)

Welcome back to the vaping @Viper_SA 

I am still on my Reo/RM2 for MTL with strong tobaccoes 

The equipment has certainly progressed a lot
Am enjoying the Skyline RTA and Dvarw RTA for lowish power restricted lung hits with fruity menthols
And a few other older tanks for other purposes and flavours.

All the best for your vaping

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (29/5/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Any thought on the Drop, Recoil Rebel and Nudge RDA's?


@Viper_SA The Nudge 22 is excellent. At the price, probably the best single coil 22mm RDA you can get, IMHO. Great for squonking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/5/18)

Hmm, so a very ominous return to vaping. On my way home from an AGM tonight I was vaping on my Pico with the Melo III (I think that's the tanks correct name). When I released the fire button, the mod kept on firing. I unscrewed the tank, but the mode stayed in firing more. Out onto the misty tarmac the mod went. Not chancing a vent, lol. So, so I'm in the market for another compact mod. I used to use my two Picos alternating the SM22's and OBS Ace tanks. Would it be safe to run the SM22's on a Steel Punk Slug in the interim? What compact mod would you guys recommend? Please, no high end gear, I can't afford that now. Not after the recent reptile expo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/5/18)

and then my eye catches this green beauty https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/mechanical-mods/products/vandy-vape-pulse-bf-kit


----------



## Andre (30/5/18)

Viper_SA said:


> and then my eye catches this green beauty https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/mechanical-mods/products/vandy-vape-pulse-bf-kit


The Wismec Luxotic is not only cheaper, but a better product from all the reports I have seen. The Vandyvape Pulse 80W, a regulated squonker, which can take a 20700 battery, is very good too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Carnival (30/5/18)

I highly recommend the Wismec Luxotic, great squonker!


----------



## Viper_SA (30/5/18)

Not really looking for a squonker, just liked the green color. I have 7 squonker in total. 3 Reo Grands, 2 Reo Mini's, one Wraith 80W and an old Terminator squonker.


----------



## Viper_SA (30/5/18)

Holy hell this Zeus tank chucks it on a single coil and all! The flavor on the Zewb juice is almost too intense! Coiled with one of the coils that came with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/5/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------

